

Mark Guzdial's Amazon Blog: Programming is central to Computer Science - Anon84
http://www.amazon.com/gp/blog/post/PLNK3916UJMECC77L

======
13ren
_"Does anybody have a reasonable explanation for why CS enrollment has
declined?"_

There was the dotcom crash... there's the slowing of growth as the market
saturates (in the developed world, every person/company who wants a computer
has one)... tools and applications have advanced to the point where it much
easier to do most things (most things that _people need_ can be done without
coding).

The extraordinary thing about computer science is not that growth has slowed,
but that growth continued for many decades.

I heard that, a few decades ago, Physics departments had very high
enrollments, which eventually fell off.

------
pius
How apropos.

